# ButtonGroup einem JPanel hinzufügen?!



## OldSchool (28. Jul 2004)

Hi @ all!

Hab folgendes Problem:
Hab eine Buttongroup und will sie einem JPanel adden. Jedoch geht das nicht mit JPanel.add(Buttongroup), weil die Buttongroup nicht von Component vererbt ist.

Weiß einer wie das geht?  ???:L


----------



## Roar (28. Jul 2004)

gar nicht, du musst jede JRadioButton oder was du auch imemr hast einzeln in dein JPanel einfügen. ButtonGroup ist nicht für die darstellung der elemente, sondern nur für die daten da.


----------



## Guest (28. Jul 2004)

Laut Java-Api müsste das aber gehn. Es steht aber nicht drin wie.

* Note: The ButtonGroup object is a logical grouping -- not a physical grouping. Tocreate a button panel, you should still create a JPanel or similar container-object and add a Border to it to set it off from surrounding components. * 

---

Das Problem ist, wenn ich keine Buttongroup hab, kann ich mehrere RadioButtons aufeinmal selektieren!
Das JPanel brauch ich damit ich einen Border um die Buttons machen kann.


----------



## Roar (28. Jul 2004)

ehm wo ist jetzt das problem? du addest deine JRadioButtons auf dein JPanel und da sind sie und kannst sie selektieren wie du wilst.

edit:


> Das Problem ist, wenn ich keine Buttongroup hab



wer sagtdenn dass du dein ButtonGroup entfernen solslt?


----------



## Guest (29. Jul 2004)

Danke, habs hingekriegt!


----------

